
Putin's real long game - anigbrowl
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/01/putins-real-long-game-214589
======
woodandsteel
Good article.

Trump seems to be completely confused when it comes to Russia. On the one
hand, he says he wants to make friends with it. On the other hand he says he
wants to greatly expand defense spending and build a new generation of nuclear
weapons and delivery systems, which would enrage Russia. He also wants to
greatly increase oil production, which would lead to oil prices falling even
further than they already have in the last two years, and would be devastating
to the Russian economy.

Any Trump supporters out there who would like to try to make sense of all
this?

~~~
krapp
Bear in mind that Trump's attitude towards Russia is informed, in part, by a
dichotomy manufactured for the campaign - that he (and the Republicans)
represented peace and stability regarding Russia, whereas Hillary Clinton and
the Democrats wanted to start World War 3 with them. The other positions
(increasing oil production, investing in the military and nuclear weapons) are
standard ideological positions for the Republican party.

The apparent contradiction of framing himself in opposition to an aggressive
stance on Russia out of political necessity while running for the party which
traditionally supports such a stance, either hasn't occurred to him, or else
doesn't concern him.

------
laughfactory
Well said. Here's hoping Trump reads this and acts on the advice contained
therein.

~~~
vernie
Apt user name.

------
LordWinstanley
Ah! You can't beat a bit of unbiased journalism!

